# Outdoor potty



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi

Harry is a mini and 16 weeks old. He came home at at almost 12weeks of age. Am a fist time dog owner. I admit I thought I was ready and prepared but obviously not as made numerous mistakes in my first week! It's very confusing as everyone has a slightly different opinion and then I get confused. 

after two weeks at home he has not had any pee or poo accidents at home. I take him outdoors to do his business and he is usually able to signal when it's time to go (he sits very sweetly and looks at me). At week three I stopped taking him out at night. I am okay for him not to learn to pee or poo at home; plus i figure if I "ask" him to pee/poo outdoor sometimes but sometimes indoors then it's just too confusing for him. 

Anyway, at night I put him in his cage which is much bigger than a crate and he will pee on same end and sleep on the other end. long term I want him to sleep in his bed in my bedroom but I can't do this unless I know he will not pee at night. Is crate training the only way forward? I tried the crate and all three times he peed and was covered in it. Is the idea that he will learn if he pees he will just have to sit in it therefore he will stop?

Help....







Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Make the crate much smaller. Just enough for him to sleep in. If he doesn't have extra room in the crate, he will not pee where he sleeps. For a 16 week mini, try making the crate no bigger than 24" long.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok. The cage is about 90cm x 60cm (36 inches x 24 inches). Problem has been finding a divider as the pet shop does not have any of the right size. I put his carrier inside and all that happened is he sat on it. On another occasion he continued to pee on one side. 

Will try again. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

It needs to be tight. My sandard puppy (now 24" at the shoulder and 42 lbs) fits in the crate you currently have and still has room. See if you can block off with cardboard to at the outside 24" X 18". Also put some toys or a favorite stuffed animal (that can be washed in the machine) in with your pup. Those may help. It might also help for the first few weeks of the smaller crate size to set your alarm and get puppy out every 4 hours until the thought of clean is imedded in its head. I know this is a step backward however you may have given freedom and given up on the late night/early morning walk too soon.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry is about 7-8 inches. Have popped him into his carrier that is 22" x 14.8" x 12" (56x37x30).

The whining is terrible but doing best to ignore it. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

As armstrong would say, be strong.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Am amazed
Popped him in until stopped whining. About 30min then let out
Then he sat with me a bit. pee walk
Then tried 60 min. Pee walk
Then 3 hrs. Pee walk
Then four hours. Pee walk

No accidents!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad to hear that. Just don't get fooled. Keep up the routine until you can trust him. I'd give it a month or so ... However, Hooray because he wants to be clean ... by crating him in the smaller crate, you proved that point. He's got the right instinct, you need to help him refine it.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello
It's been a week in the crate and it's working a treat! The crate is in the spare room as that is his space. However, am thinking of bring his crate in my bedroom. Granted there maybe some whining that will disturb my sleep but the benefit for harry is that I have air con in my room. Vet says he has ringworms and worried the humidity level and heat in the spare room is just aiding skin problems. 

At same time do not want to ruin the good potty training success so far. Any thoughts? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Locating the crate to the bedroom is not the issue as long as you do not give in when the baby whines.

In fact, my Karat's crate is in the bedroom and when it is time for bed, she happily accompanies me into the room and rushes into her crate to go to sleep. She is 5-1/2 months old now. I still secure the door because puppies don't have accidents, people do, when they give the puppy a chance to "make a mistake".


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

There was an accident piddle in the living room yesterday. All my fault as mad morning post-vet; medicine, wash bedding, clean the floors etc. However he really surprised me today. At some point in the morning he popped into his pen and piddled on the pee pad!! I never expected it. I put a pee pad down permanently in the hope, but no expectation as he is outdoor trained. Feeling hopeful. 
(he so smart...nothing to do with mummy)


Sent from my iPad


----------

